

Did Google Hang Up On Calling Google Voice Via SIP? - danyork
http://www.disruptivetelephony.com/2011/03/did-google-hang-up-on-calling-google-voice-via-sip.html

======
danyork
A follow-up to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2298593> as it seems
access to this ability to call via SIP is not completely working.

